
Ask pg: What's up with the randomly [dead] comments? - pygy_
Every day I see articulate, polite and relevant posts being flagged dead for no apparent reason. One of these posts was by jashkenas in a thread about CoffeeScript (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2503653) I've added other examples below.<p>Is this a misbehaving bot or a rogue moderator with an happy trigger?<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2582372<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2566826<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2566797
======
wladimir
Another example:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2567191>

------
pygy_
See also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2598559> =>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=brudgers>.

BTW, none of these people are dead banned. All of these cases are one shot
dead posts.

